# Illustrator CS3 Papierweißsimulation ausschalten



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ein problem beim Ausdrucken aus Illustrator CS3.
Wir arbeiten hier an zwei verschiedenen Laptops von Apple (Powerbook und MacBook Pro). Wenn nun eine Grafik einmal auf dem einen ausgedruckt wird ist der Hintergrund weiß, so wie es sein sollte. Bei dem anderen wird aber eine graue Fläche, sozusagen als Papierweißsimulation mit ausgedruckt.
Weiß einer wo man das ausstellen kann? Weil so kann ich die Grafiken von dem anderen rechner nicht richtig beurteilen und wir müssen immer die Daten hin und her kopieren.

Viele Grüße

PS: Als Drucker wird ein HP 1010 verwendet.


----------



## oskar55 (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
kann es sein, daß im Menu "Drucken" der Hintergrund auf grau gestellt ist ?

Gruß
Oskar


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Februar 2009)

Hi,
in welchem Menü meinst du? Ich finde den Menüpunkt "Hintergrund" nicht.

Gruß


----------



## oskar55 (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
zunächst habe ich an "Datei drucken" und dort an die Einstellungen gedacht.
Ich habe mich getäuscht, die Einstellung "Hintergrund" gibt es nur im Photoshop, aber nicht im Illustrator.
Dann bleibt meiner Ansicht nach nur noch die eigentliche Druckereinstellung übrig,
bei vielen Druckern kann man dort einen Hintergrund einstellen.
Vielleicht ist es das.
Gruß
Oskar


----------

